# CMD Fenstergröße festlegen



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Mai 2011)

*CMD Fenstergröße festlegen*

Hallo ,

ich habe ein ziemlich nerviges Problem mit der Eingabeaufforderung, jedes mal wenn ich über "Ausführen" cmd aufrufe wird es viel zu groß dargestellt. Die Höhe stimmt zwar aber es ist so breit wie mein ganzer Bildschirm, was mich tierisch nervt weil ich jedes mal das Fenster wieder kleiner machen muss.

Die Einstellungen die man ändern kann(Fenstergröße und Puffergröße) werden konsequent ignoriert , mittlerweile habe ich dort "1" stehen und es ändert sich nichts. 
Die normalen Tricks mit "Größe ändern" und dann zumachen usw. funktionieren alle nicht.

Komischerweise wird das Fenster richtig dargestellt wenn man über "Start"->"Alle Programme"->"Eingabeaufforderung" die Verknüpfung aufruft , direkt über Ausführen funktioniert es aber nicht.

Ich hoffe jemand weiß noch etwas 

MfG Maisi


----------



## Lexx (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: CMD Fenstergröße festlegen*

öffnest du CMD als user oder admin.. ?


----------



## -Phoenix- (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: CMD Fenstergröße festlegen*

Moin
Starte CMD mal als Admin und stell dann die größe unter Eigenschaften -> Layout ein.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: CMD Fenstergröße festlegen*



-Phoenix- schrieb:


> Moin
> Starte CMD mal als Admin und stell dann die größe unter Eigenschaften -> Layout ein.


 
Ach verdammt bin ich blind , ich hab ständig bei den Standardwerten umgestellt , dass ich mal bei Einstellungen schauen könnte soweit hab ich nicht gedacht 

CMD öffne ich immer als admin 

Danke für die Hilfe ihr zwei , Problem solved


----------

